# Got my BOV



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

well i picked up my self a 2001 suburban HD. It came with a 6 inch lift already in place. I know its not the best on fuel but it has a current 53.5 gallon tank and room for about another 50 gallons on the other side under it. so that should put me at about 1k range if needed. If the emp thing happens well then its going to be a diffrent situation all together, I like the fact that i can push or pull pretty much anything i need to. I will be out fiting with a few extras later.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*BOV*

A friend of mine has one of the large Surburban Blazer type chevies, 4wd ...raised and large wheels and tires..sounds pretty much like yours..I was wanting to buy it and hes hot/cold on selling it..the thing is awesome with the 454 engine..I would like to get it and do a camo paint job on it and my camper but I would have to sell my 72 f250 to get it..better to stay with the pickup for now


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

its been great. I plan to go off roading soon to try it out. there are great vehicle tho. can beat the prices they are at.


----------

